# My Kitty!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Here she is!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

We saved Kitty... She lost her mother when she was younger. Her mother was a stray. She is full grown and probably ways 5-6 pounds.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw she's so cute!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

How cute. Thank you for saving her!
She looks like my cat Jeff.


----------

